# I will never again receive the 3 hours of the block, not worth it...



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

Today i have 3 hours at chino , 43 packages, a lot business and APT. 110 high temperature and too much wrong addresses. I spent about 4 hours Complete all delivery, 90 miles Vehicle and Gas cost about 15. 
(54-15)/4 almost 9.75 one hour .
That's the truth, it's not worth it. .


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Have you ever done a 3 hour block that took you 2 hrs or less in Chino?


----------



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

no . last time i have almost 60 packages. I can`t put all packages into my car. i only leave probably 5~6 packages in the warehouse. 
Maybe my luck is too bad?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You just have bad luck.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Maybe your car is too small?


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

You shouldn't get apt for 3-hour block. At my warehouse, 3-hr blocks are almost always houses only with some very rare apt. The number of packages is really irrelevant. I had 56 packages but they were in one gated community so it took like an hour and a half to finish. Then for 4-hr block, I would get 40 packages and it would take like 3 hours or more to finish because they were all apt. Most of the time, I often finish my blocks with about an hour to spare. I never take 3.5 hr blocks unless they were increased rates because those are always apt but they pay less than 4 hr blocks.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I get most apartments on the afternoon redelivery routes. Sometimes I think first driver didn't even try


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

It depends on the WH. Here, there's absolutely no correlation between 'type' of stop and length of route, outside of course the amount they assume it'll take.


----------

